# air stones, CO2 and algae (help)



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think that CO2 is necessarily the answer to algae problems in a low tech set up. Under the algae section there is a good thread to all the types of algae and how to control it. I was having problems with blue-green algae and this link helped me a lot.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/68793-algaes-causes-treatments-guide.html


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Shavemacman said:


> I don't think that CO2 is necessarily the answer to algae problems in a low tech set up.


Maybe...maybe not.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/75873-tank-could-get-away-less-light.html


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Maybe...maybe not.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/75873-tank-could-get-away-less-light.html



Ok, I'll rephrase it and say its not the "only" solution. You can have a very nice planted aquarium without CO2.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! 

There's a big difference between water circulation and surface turbulence. In a planted tank, good water circulation is always helpful. In a CO2-injected tank, surface agitation can out-gas CO2, but that's not so much an issue in a non-CO2-injected tank.

How are your plants growing? It can be hard to control lighting in a tank using sunlight; hard to find the balance between too much and not enough. With the change in seasons and changing position of the sun throughout the day, there's a possibility that your tank may be getting a different light level than it was say a few months ago.


----------

